# Quieting Down Compressor



## Tazzz

Has anyone installed some sort of muffler set up on their compressor to quiet it down? Did it work? How exactly did you do it?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

A lot of the time you will see people put there compressor in a different room even if it means building another room. You could also box it in with a access door with a extension for the guage and inlet.


----------



## Bushytails

A good air filter on the input will help.  Mounting it on very soft rubber feet will help too....  unless you have a little direct-drive one, which will be annoyingly noisy no matter what you do, so get a belt-drive unit.

--Bushytails


----------



## PowerToolBox

Most compressors do come with an air inlet filter silencer.  but if it is still too loud for you you can always pipe the air inlet outside.  about 60% off the noise from a compressor comes from the inlet air rushing into the inlet, by piping the inlet outside or into another room you get rid of that noise.  it is a pretty common practice in automotive or small shops that have offices close to the air compressor.  just use the same diameter piping to re route the inlet, dont use galvanized or copper, just use standard Black iron pipe and fittings, and if you are worried about getting contamination from that black pipe just clean it with soapy water before you use the pipe and fittings.


----------



## imported_dakuda

There is always the not-so-popular option.  I have an oiled air compressor.  They are much quieter (and more expensive) than an oiless compressor.  Those diaphrams are loud.  

I leave my oiled compressor on 24/7 and I never notice it filling up in the house.  When I has an oiless compressor, i could hear it in the kitchen when it kicked on.


----------



## 4wheelsonline

Tazzz said:


> Has anyone installed some sort of muffler set up on their compressor to quiet it down? Did it work? How exactly did you do it?



There's a guide (manual) when installing muffler I should say. If you're not sure of that ask for professional help.


----------



## mustanggarage

I built mine into a closet with an air inlet above the closet made from pegboard.  it is amazing the difference it made.  it quieted it down so much I had to wire a reminder light on it so I did not forget to shut it off when I leave the shop.


----------



## pupster

Very clean and efficient setup there, mustanggarage.  I plan on something similar.


----------



## Ecam

PowerToolBox said:


> Most compressors do come with an air inlet filter silencer.  but if it is still too loud for you you can always pipe the air inlet outside.  about 60% off the noise from a compressor comes from the inlet air rushing into the inlet, by piping the inlet outside or into another room you get rid of that noise.  it is a pretty common practice in automotive or small shops that have offices close to the air compressor.  just use the same diameter piping to re route the inlet, dont use galvanized or copper, just use standard Black iron pipe and fittings, and if you are worried about getting contamination from that black pipe just clean it with soapy water before you use the pipe and fittings.



If you have pipe fittings or can adapt to pipe...  Air compressor shops sell muffler/silencer type air filters.  Extending the pipe length to the air compressor will also reduce the "gulping"  much like a tail pipe over muffler turn downs affect exhaust noise.


----------



## Deckape

I read on another forum where a guy had used the foam type air filters off a lawnmower engine. He replaced the factory units with filters that had the same diameter connections, I don't know the part #'s, you'll just have to take your filter to the store & compare sizes and attachment methods. Swapping stuff around to make it your own, That's what makes this hobby great!


----------

